# Vancouver - One A Day



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Taken over the past week:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Great idea 

I'll definitely follow this one.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Shangri-La makes a huge impact on the skyline. I have to visit Vancouver one of these days...


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Great picture! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

The new convention centre - opening spring 2009 - taken by *deasine*


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

double post



edit: don't want to let this post go to waste, i'll add a bonus picture for today:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice pics, these threads are becoming popular - lovely start! The skyline looks beautiful, especially with the expansive woodland in front of it in that top picture.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I love the trees and the towers near it.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great stuff so far mr.x. kay:

I like how well you can see the Kerrisdale tower cluster in the foreground of that first pic.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

taken by deasine


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Great idea!
I'll follow daily for my dose of Vancity.
Pic of new convention centre includes the new Totem Poles at Stanley Park in the foreground. Read about them here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=23523996#post23523996


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

The Vancouver skyline from the mountains......you can see a ton of trees in Stanley Park blown down from a major wind storm two years ago.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's sad to see the trees gone, but it's nature's renewal. The land will be richer for it in the long term.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

isaidso said:


> It's sad to see the trees gone, but it's nature's renewal. The land will be richer for it in the long term.


I believe part of it is now asphalt, an expanded parking lot.hno:

But we've had worse. We lost 50,000 trees in this storm, but 50 years ago we lost 3-million trees to Typhoon Freda.


----------



## jlousa (Jun 14, 2006)

There is no expanded parking lot, the parking lot is being relocated to a better spot so people don't need to cross the the street and risk being hit, the exisiting parking lot will be replanted with trees, I beleive there is acutally a small decrease in pavement.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

jlousa said:


> There is no expanded parking lot, the parking lot is being relocated to a better spot so people don't need to cross the the street and risk being hit, the exisiting parking lot will be replanted with trees, I beleive there is acutally a small decrease in pavement.


Oh, well that's good i guess.



Celebration of Light fireworks.....a crowd of 350,000 on the beaches watching the show plus 1,000 boats on the water.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Awesome pic


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Science World, the glass ball, and the Vancouver Olympic Village construction right behind at False Creek:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The Olympic village is sprouting up really quickly. Are there any plans to expand the science centre? Love it, but it does look rather puny.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

^ it actually is puny, yet it's always packed with people. There are no plans to expand indoor exhibition space, however there are plans to build a huge outdoor science park right in front of the building.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

A huge crazy panorama of Metro Vancouver from Cypress Mountain, North Vancouver......be sure to scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

This was taken on a fireworks night.


----------

